# Gulf coast Reef Fish Grand Slam



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

How many are entering the spearfishing division?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I think we have 4 on the boat


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget that there is a spear fishing seminar tonight at the RFRA building at 6:30


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like we should get a break in the weather afters this comes through over the next couple of days.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Be sure to post pics when yall get done!!


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope you will come and join us.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck to everyone that is going to be in the tourney. 

Remember to get some pics so that you can post them

:takephoto


----------

